# NYC/NJ girls - please read!



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok, so it really has gotten to the point in my life where I'm utterly sick of having SA and having no real friends. I just want 1 or 2 girls around my age that I can relate to and chill with - do stuff on weekends, shopping, bars hang out in the city...you know, what normal girls in their 20's do. And I would love to be friends with an girl who has SA!

So, even though this sounds like a ridiculous classified ad..and an entirely awkward way to make friends... are there any girls out there who are in the same position as me.. early-mid twenties who live in the NY area who would like to get together for a little bit one afternoon on the weekend (or after work whatever is easier.) It doesn't have to be soon, I'd definitely like to talk on here a while before meeting in person, but the whole pt of this is to meet and hopefully start becoming friends.

And even if we don't end up becoming close at least that's another person that we can practice our social/conversational skills on.. or at least kill our loneliness for a few hours.

This probably sounds really weird and out of the blue, but I'm hoping a few people at least answer

Please don't think I really am a loser.. I'm not I promise - just lonely.

Jordana


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

No posts...Come on.. I'm really not that bad am I?????


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Aw.. you sound like a really cool person, too bad I don't live in NYC. :sigh


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Where did you say you lived again? East Brunswick? I'm in Somerset.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I could wear a wig and a dress. I changed my mind, I refuse to wear a wig. I'm still considering the dress, but it looks weird without the wig.


----------



## CaveDweller (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, I'm in NJ, but I'm 33 and have 2 kids, so I'm not really what you're looking for. 

Plus, I have this social anxiety thing and wouldn't be brave enough to actually go meet someone off the internet anyway.


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

haha I don't care if you're a guy or have 2 kids as long as your cool. Only reason I specified girls my age was because I need just that.. girls around my age who I can relate to. But I can be friends w/ guys too no discrimination here! (And Marylandgreeneyes- I'm partial to Patrick's, that's my bf's name haha)

I really mean it though I want to meet up w/ some people from here who I could hang out with.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Unfortunately im about an hour away, in south jersey. Otherwise I'd love to. If anyone wants to hang out in Burlington County im all for that.


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> Unfortunately im about an hour away, in south jersey. Otherwise I'd love to. If anyone wants to hang out in Burlington County im all for that.


I'm in Burlington County.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Then we shall hang out and have an awesome time! I'm in the Mount Laurel part of town. Weather is actually great right now.


----------



## AJMcFly (Apr 24, 2008)

Anybody generally near me (Monmouth Jct. - Rutgers ...) who wants to chat a bit and see if it might be worth meeting up after getting comfortable (I'm with Jordana about talking first before meeting! Too scary otherwise!) please feel free to message me. I'm a big fan of having female friends, btw, but I'm cool if any guys want to try to talk too! Just throwing it out there!


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I live in North Bergen... but I'm 28...

edited - I am looking for someone to do extreme sports with, though. Jordana, would you be interested?


----------

